# Looking for a Colnago ITM stem with the eccentric shim



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these stems (used or new)? I believe they are nearly identical to the ITM Millenium stem except the one difference is that it came with a special shim that could be rotated 180 degrees thereby altering the stem angle. Looking for one in 120mm or 125mm. If you have one you want to sell please send me a PM. Thanks!!!


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I've sold a couple on ebay - check there, I'm sure one will pop up. Also, if you can get the later 4-bolt version. I just don't trust stems with a 2 bolt removable faceplace. Actually I can't think of any stem that currently has a 2 bolt removable faceplace. 

Good luck.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I often do run across the Colnago ITM stems on ebay but how do I know if the stem is the version with the eccentric shim? Or if it's just a normal 1 1/8" stem with a standard shim. Like this one for example....

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...kparms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=CR%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=41


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Most sellers will note the fact*

If they are including the shim, most sellers will note the fact. If not, ask the seller. Stock ITM Millenium stems came with a straight shim. The Colnago-branded ITM stems came with the shim allowing you to change mounting angles.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*stem notes*

As boneman stated, the colnago stem comes with two shims. One note though is that the stem is NOT compatible with 1-1/8" steerer tubes. It is for 1" only and the two shims offer 3 different stem angles. Horizontal, 80 degrees and 90 degrees. 

Unfortunately, this one's been sold, but its a photo of what you should get.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry everyone for digging up such an old thread....

OK, so I got the stem and the eccentric shim (allows the stem angle to be either 75 degrees or 85 degrees). But now I'm looking for the straight shim that came with these stems that allows you to run the stem at 80 degrees. It's not your standard 1 1/8 to 1 inch reducer shim - this shim is oversized and unique to the colnago stem. Does anyone have one they would like to sell or do you know where I can get one?

Thanks!!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Lbs*

Any well stocked shop will have one lying around somewhere in the repair area. Should not be a problem.



ctam said:


> Sorry everyone for digging up such an old thread....
> 
> OK, so I got the stem and the eccentric shim (allows the stem angle to be either 75 degrees or 85 degrees). But now I'm looking for the straight shim that came with these stems that allows you to run the stem at 80 degrees. It's not your standard 1 1/8 to 1 inch reducer shim - this shim is oversized and unique to the colnago stem. Does anyone have one they would like to sell or do you know where I can get one?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

The shim is not a standard size. The diameter is 1 3/16", so the standard 1 1/8 reduction shims will not work.


----------

